# Betta Hammock?



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi all!

After buying one of those suction cup plants for Soap (my betta), which he loves and sleeps in, I think I will get him the Betta Hammock also from ZooMed. I can get it at a local retailer. I just want to see if anyone else has it and what they think of it. 

Thanks!

Kbud


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

i saw it and i thought to myself i can make one!! which i did, and i bigger, better and cheaper then the ones they sell, ill post a pic of it later tonight after i get home


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

cool, I want to see, sounds exciting


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

I have one. My betta hardly uses it, don't waste your money. It has a metal wire in it which can rust. There was a member here, her betta was killed because of the wire poking out. I took mine out, it was pretty easy.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

bettaisbetter said:


> I have one. My betta hardly uses it, don't waste your money. It has a metal wire in it which can rust. There was a member here, her betta was killed because of the wire poking out. I took mine out, it was pretty easy.


You need to take the metal wire out with pliers. It took a week or two for my Fred to know it's for resting. He then lounges on it like a sofa when he was in the 2.5g MBT. But after moving to the 5.5g tank, he stopped using it and started resting on the floating Wisteria.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my snail uses it more often than my betta...


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmmm... Maybe I'll wait a bit, but I like that idea of making my own. Thanks all!


----------



## NoPurposeFlour (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah mine started to rust.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

i was thinking of getting a hammock because i noticed that my betta liked laying down on my fake plant, the plant rose pretty high near the top of the tank and was fairly flat.

here i made a hammock 6 inches long (the leaf itself, thats maybe double of the one u buy at the store!!) from a silk plant leaf (it was free but if u dont have it u can find some at a dollar store with alot of various plant types, a dollar for a bundle of plants) and again a suction cup (a pack of 4 for a dollar)from the dollar store, luckily this one had a hole in the center already if not, drill of poke a hole in it to attach the stem part of the plant. so for 2 bucks u can make a few hammocks. this leaf had no metal wire but its strong plastic stem could be shaped ever so slightly to what form i liked  heres a pic, my betta also decided to start building his bubble nest above it. if your betta doesnt exhibit laying on top on leaves/plants then it will probably be a waste of money to get one. but u can train him to do it by feeding him only on top the hammock. got mine to eat the pellet off my finger too


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

here u can see it with the suction cup


----------



## prettykitty123 (Jan 8, 2013)

That is so neat. I bought one of those betta hammocks, but still haven't got it out of the package. I think I will return it to the store and make one like you did.

Now, do you think the silk plants from JoAnns crafts would work just as good? I see silk plants in there all the time for flower arrangements. Also, do all suction cups from the dollar store have that hole in them? Did you have to glue the leaf into the hole at all?


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

Just make sure the leafs don't have a wire going thru them. I've bought 2 different types of suction cups from different dollar stores and only 1 had the hole thru it, make sure u dont pierce it past the suction otherwise it wont stick. No I didn't have to glue it, i had to poke to the hole with a fork to widen it abit but i just jammed it in and i was set to go.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

That is so helpful! Thank you SO much. I love the picture. I will make one this weekend, and give away or sell the rest, since I only have room for one. In the meantime, I didn't know you could teach your betta tricks! Thanks so much! I'll have to try that!


----------



## RabidAliver (Sep 11, 2012)

The ZooMed suction cup plants also have hidden metal that will rust. Mine loved his as well, but it rusted and may well have poisoned his water. I read you had one so...I thought I'd warn you about them.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Ya. I decided, I'll make one. When I complete it and when I have time, I'll post pics.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

You can pull the wire out of both the Zoo Med hammocks and suction-cup plants. It's not hard, and it takes only a couple of minutes with a pair of pliers. I mention this because my first attempt to home-make a betta hammock did not work and you will need to wait at least two days for the silicone to cure before putting it in the tank.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

From what I have noticed with all of my bettas is the ones with the bigger heavier fins love the hammocks the ones with smaller lighter fins don use the as much.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

You have to keep it close to the surface or your betta won't use it. My betta didn't use his when I put him in a tank with a filter because the water moved too much. He used it in his unfiltered tank, though. My other betta would sleep on the suction cup perpendicularly. lol. My female bettas never used theirs.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I like this thread, might i add that i made one by taking a suction cup and using aquarium silicon connected a shell that had no shard edges to it. I'm am suprised that you have to cure the silicon for only 2 days, i did it for a week because i was not sure. But the hammock works great for my veiltail! God luck makiing yours!


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice all!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The best and most used Betta "hammocks" around here are floating Anubias plants. They also provide topcover, shade and a place to hide.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

You know what? That's what I'll do. Why not give him the real thing? Plus, it helps the tank.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah. My Algernon has started using his anubias to lay on now instead of his hammock. Vardaman, on the other hand, still uses his hammock a lot! But I think that's because he is on the night stand and the hammock is on the tank closest to my bed. He likes to chill there next to me.








Algernon laying on anubias.








Vardaman using his hammock.


----------



## hdbikersbabe (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kuddo's to whoever came up with this*

I was browsing along looking for one thing and found another. Typical. At any rate I listed to someone on here and my bettas have been using the hammock I made, they also use it as a tunnel which is cool to watch them explore.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

hdbikersbabe said:


> I was browsing along looking for one thing and found another. Typical. At any rate I listed to someone on here and my bettas have been using the hammock I made, they also use it as a tunnel which is cool to watch them explore.


Put some moss on that and it would be a dark tunnel! I might steal this from you for Vardaman. He seems to like sleeping in dark places.


----------



## hdbikersbabe (Sep 24, 2012)

fgradowski said:


> Put some moss on that and it would be a dark tunnel! I might steal this from you for Vardaman. He seems to like sleeping in dark places.


This is my new adventure so I'm sure I'm going to do more. It was just so cool to see them using it already. Someone on here described how to get them to keep the shape by boiling them.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

hdbikersbabe said:


> This is my new adventure so I'm sure I'm going to do more. It was just so cool to see them using it already. Someone on here described how to get them to keep the shape by boiling them.


Is it just floating there? Or how do you have it attached?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine has one, and I have had no issues with it. He doesn't rest on it, but builds his bubble nests around it instead of the cup I gave him ha.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I had one but Perseus never seemed to use and I took it out after I got some live plants and he loves to rest in his floating Anacharis. He really loves his floating plants the other day I was watching him and all of a sudden he darted up and poked the Anacharis really hard and kept poking it till a snail fall out of the plant...lolololol It was so funny I dont think he likes to share his plants with snails..lol !


----------



## hdbikersbabe (Sep 24, 2012)

fgradowski said:


> Is it just floating there? Or how do you have it attached?


its just floating. going to look into anabus and turn those into logs as money permits


----------



## nursethalia (Feb 5, 2013)

I purchased one from Zoo Med and my betta started using it immediately, without me having to train him with food pellets. My sister bought one at the same time, but her bettas and her frog haven't figured it out yet, despite trying to feed them over it. I guess it just depends on the fish.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, I guess that seems right. Thanks all! Cute cat, by the way. Is he/she yours?


----------



## nursethalia (Feb 5, 2013)

Kbud said:


> Cute cat, by the way. Is he/she yours?


I wish! Nope, I stole the picture from Cheezburger ;-)


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't we all...


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i find mine laying on top of my wisteria leaves. its a bit overgrown in the tank so there's plenty of resting spots.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

That sounds like betta fish heaven!!


----------

